# Where can I find new grip screw frame bushing ?



## mom040267 (Dec 12, 2016)

I damaged a grip screw and I had to remove the screw frame bushing. Now I cannot find one anywhere, and the Beretta site is not showing them among the available parts.

Does anybody knows a good source for them ?

Thanks
Oleg


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Check Brownells . That's your best bet you will have to order and wait. Welcome to the site.


----------



## mom040267 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes, I back-ordered from Brownells. But I was wondering whether there is a more prompt source.

Thanks
Oleg


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Try Altamont grips. They make grips for lots of handguns. Altamont.com?


----------



## mom040267 (Dec 12, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> Try Altamont grips. They make grips for lots of handguns. Altamont.com?


I contacted them, and they are saying "we do not sell bushings".

That's an unexpectedly complex problem. Everybody is selling bushings for 1911. Why not for Beretta ?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Midway has the screws not the bushings.
https://www.midwayusa.com/beretta/br?cid=15112


----------



## mom040267 (Dec 12, 2016)

About thousand of Internet outlets are selling the screws. Nobody is selling the bushings. That's the point. That's the problem.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Might have to find a local gun smith and see if he can help you.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

How about eBay? Will these work?

Beretta 92/96 OEM Grip Frame Bushings (4) Black Finish Stock and Combat New


----------



## mom040267 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks !!!


----------

